
CSS3 loading spinners without images - kilian
http://kilianvalkhof.com/2010/css-xhtml/css3-loading-spinners-without-images/
======
arnorhs
I might have a really lame computer, but that thing really freezes up my
browser

~~~
godDLL
Takes up some 4% of one core on my Core2 Duo Mac Mini with Safari. Which is
entirely too much.

As I understand it this is a mis-appropriation of CSS3 and HTML. What really
should be used for animating graphics is the HTML5 Canvas. After all the
purpose here is resource generation, and not altering the presentation of a
document.

~~~
jeff18
I'd argue that you really should use an animated SVG for this, which is well
supported in WebKit.

------
jcromartie
Serious question: why use this instead of an animated GIF?

~~~
silvestrov
Faster to load: no separate http request.

Graphics is sub-pixel anti-aliased. GIFs are not.

~~~
Groxx
anti-aliased: that just made me test something, and yep, it also scales with
zooming the page, which _completely_ eclipses using GIFs to do things this can
do. Hooray non-pixellation!

------
Griever
Besides from the fact that it is only Firefox and Webkit specific for now and
the apparent crashes that some of you have noted here, I was actually kind of
surprised at how well this (visually) turned out.

------
euroclydon
It looked all mozilla and webkit specific.

~~~
epochwolf
And this is a surprise?

IE8 doesn't support much CSS3 right now. <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/cc351024(VS.85).aspx>

~~~
oconnore
I exist too!

<http://www.opera.com/>

